# Sharks and an octopus



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught this on a butterflied menhaden







I think this was a bull about 8 ft







This took me and my nieghbor about 45 mins to get him this far!!
Anyone got a guess as to what type he is. About 10 ft. down when I got
this pic. About 12 ft. long. Took a look at the boat, stripped the reel and broke the leader!!!







My across the canal nieghbor Mark with excuses as to why it got away!!:whistling:


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

good stuff!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like maybe a silky?


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

You couldn't of caught it if you were trying


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I ate a bunch of octopus for lunch today. mmmmmm.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Bull?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> I ate a bunch of octopus for lunch today. mmmmmm.


Ain't no way, that is the best big grouper bait going.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

No way would I ever waste perfectly good octopus on bait.:thumbsup:

Thinly sliced and run through a warm room... Just right. Might have to head back over to Nori Nori again one day this week.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice Tim, now that you gonna hv some extra time on your hands I hope to see more reports from ya...:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

looks like a big black tip. hard to tell that deep. but is octopus really good bait ? ive never heard of that


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> looks like a big black tip. hard to tell that deep. but is octopus really good bait ? ive never heard of that


Octupus is great grouper bait but that one is a little large probably. They size you occasionally find in bait traps in the bay are usually perfect. Tip though- make sure you have your drag dogged down as it does seem to entice the largest groupers around...


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow i woulda never thought that


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Saw this tonight and thought about this thread. Mmmmm octopus. I ate the hell out of it over at nori nori on monday.


----------

